# Smiths W10 1970



## Timpe (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi. Newly here.

I have this this watch from 7th armoured brigade the desert rats. I was a store man when the battery ones came out and we were told to destroy these wonderful watches.

Should I replace the glass ? Clean the Lume ? The watch has never had the back off and keeps perfect time.

Thanks

tim


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

One word… PICS!!!!!!


----------



## Timpe (Sep 9, 2016)

Timpe said:


> Hi. Newby here.
> 
> I have this this watch from 7th armoured brigade the desert rats. I was a store man when the battery ones came out and we were told to destroy these wonderful watches.
> 
> ...


 Thanks to who ever fixed the pictures ,, it was driving me nuts.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Timpe said:


> Thanks to who ever fixed the pictures ,, it was driving me nuts.


 You're welcome.

Personally, I'd leave it just as it is and well done for saving it. If it's a plexiglass crystal, you could give it a once over with some Polywatch which will take all of the light scratches out.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

I would leave it exactly as is. I sent an early CWC off to have a new crystal in and the movement looked at, came back new movement,different hands, new plexi, different retaining ring. :nono:

Keeping it original unless it cannot function is a must IMPO :thumbsup:

And BTW what a great watch. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Timpe (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks. I will get some polywatch. Any yes I love the watch and its history.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Don't know what you have read about this watch but here are a couple of links of interest.

http://wornandwound.com/time-spec-smiths-w10/

http://www.military-watches.net/Smiths.html

Regards.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

As others have said , just polywatch the crystal and leave it at that , cracking watch btw


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Fabulous watch - my birth year :thumbsup: Personally I wouldn't change a thing apart from put it on a Nato strap & wear it, it's just uber cool as it is.

So, did you, save this actual one from being destroyed then?

Welcome by the way :thumbs_up:

Dave


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi welcome to the forum,

According to me Nice watch dont destroy it, keep it as it is with brown leather zulu strap it looks good .


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

There are some nice 17mm Nato straps on this site that fit the Smiths W10 perfectly.

http://www.britishmilitarywatches.co.uk/17mmnatostrap.html


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

If the back hasn't been taken off since 1970, it is probably coming up to time for its first service even though at the moment it is keeping perfect time. But I think it looks very handsome just how it is.


----------

